# Rider surge scam



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

I think this is riders trying to scan? They put in an address for pickup and you head that way then they call from a high surge area and tell you you're going the wrong way. Is this just drunks or a scam? I don't even bother trying to tell them to put in the right address, I just cancel


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Drivesforfree said:


> I think this is riders trying to scan? They put in an address for pickup and you head that way then they call from a high surge area and tell you you're going the wrong way. Is this just drunks or a scam? I don't even bother trying to tell them to put in the right address, I just cancel


It's a scam.

Go get your no-show fee.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Drivesforfree said:


> I think this is riders trying to scan? They put in an address for pickup and you head that way then they call from a high surge area and tell you you're going the wrong way. Is this just drunks or a scam? I don't even bother trying to tell them to put in the right address, I just cancel


Old trick. Cancelling is the right thing to do.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Drivesforfree said:


> I think this is riders trying to scan? They put in an address for pickup and you head that way then they call from a high surge area and tell you you're going the wrong way. Is this just drunks or a scam? I don't even bother trying to tell them to put in the right address, I just cancel


I don't get it what's the scam? You accept a regular fare and they want you to pick them up in a surge area?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I don't get it what's the scam? You accept a regular fare and they want you to pick them up in a surge area?


Yes, instead of paying the surge they circumvent it by pulling in a driver from elsewhere.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

It happened to me last year during homecoming and I almost fell for it but I cancelled just because the assholes sent me so far out I was wasting my time. This year when it happened it occurred to me what they were probably doing :/


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Happens in my area during concert venues. Last weekend we had the NASCAR races in town and the local Pride festival so it surged as high as 4.8X in that area (2.5x at Pride) and people were requesting rides outside of it, calling me that they were instead in "Gate X" (X is whatever gate entered from). As U/L both have designated pickup areas I told them to cancel as I am only allowed to pickup if the request is coming from the designated pickup area.

Pax gotta play fair. We do.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Check this out! I get one of those long pick up premium possible the other day so I drive all the way to this half million $ house in the country, verify the riders name and start the trip. Then he tells me he just wanted a jump! So I'm not thinking and put in that rider requested cancel so the ass wasn't even charged a cancellation fee! I called Uber support and they actually did fix it enough to give me the 3.75 cancellation fee.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya I had a pickup premium about 12 miles out that ran out of gas. She at least had the courtesy to text me and let me know the situation before I got on the highway. I ended up canceling. I mean I would get there and she has no gas container. So we are going to drive around to a gas station and hope they have a container to loan. Then drive back to her car. Gas up, hopefully it will start. Then what to do with container? Sounded like a cluster for not much $, then I have to drive 12 miles back to the city.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Just say “ ok I’m on my way” sit there until the timer runs out, collect the fee. It’s a learning experience that a lot of riders need to learn.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

You don't get the fee if you are 12 miles away. You have to get close to the rider for the counter to start.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

No.. you have to be where the ping is telling you to pick them up. The timer says your there, the rider is calling to come get them 8 miles away in a nonsurge area


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Drivesforfree said:


> Check this out! I get one of those long pick up premium possible the other day so I drive all the way to this half million $ house in the country, verify the riders name and start the trip. Then he tells me he just wanted a jump! So I'm not thinking and put in that rider requested cancel so the ass wasn't even charged a cancellation fee! I called Uber support and they actually did fix it enough to give me the 3.75 cancellation fee.


Don't give people jumps.

There's a reason taxi companies don't let their drivers Jump cars. They could easily set a rate for it and market it as a service BUT...

IT risks damaging *your* car when you jump someone.

Once in a blue moon the risk is fairly low.

if you do it regularly that fairly low risk gets multiplied over and over.

Cops won't do it either for the same reason.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Don't give people jumps.
> 
> There's a reason taxi companies don't let their drivers Jump cars. They could easily set a rate for it and market it as a service BUT...
> 
> ...


I usually have a battery jump pack with me, especially in the winter. It is a lot easier and faster than jumper cables.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Ya I had a pickup premium about 12 miles out that ran out of gas. She at least had the courtesy to text me and let me know the situation before I got on the highway. I ended up canceling. I mean I would get there and she has no gas container. So we are going to drive around to a gas station and hope they have a container to loan. Then drive back to her car. Gas up, hopefully it will start. Then what to do with container? Sounded like a cluster for not much $, then I have to drive 12 miles back to the city.


They sell gas cans AT the gas station but the real question is who wants to drive around with gasoline in their car for a $3 fare?



jfinks said:


> You don't get the fee if you are 12 miles away. You have to get close to the rider for the counter to start.


You only have to be close to the pin, not the rider. Otherwise no one would be able to call an uber for a friend. It's the pickup pin location that counts, even if it's 12 miles out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scam.
They have been doing that for Years !.
Dont reward them.
Make it cost them.


----------

